# [tip] backup de permisos

## i92guboj

Buenos días,

De vez en cuando veo a alguien preguntando si es posible restaurar los permisos de /var o de /usr, y cosas similares. Parece ser un problema bastante común, que algunos usuarios sobreescriben los permisos de algunos directorios debido a errores al teclear como root o bien pensando que están haciendo algo bueno que mejorará la seguridad de sus sistemas, quizás mal orientados por alguna guía.

Hoy mismo he visto una pregunta similar en otro foro y se me ha ocurrido que nunca he visto utilidades ni guías para hacer un backup de los permisos de tu sistema, lo cual es paradójico teniendo en cuenta que contesto la misma pregunta casi todas las semanas. En fin, no se si arreglará algo, o si a alguien le resultará interesante, pero en cualquier caso aquí dejo un aporte para los que gusten de trastear con los permisos y terminen arrepentiéndose y reinstalando de forma periódica por dicho motivo.

Se trata de dos sencillos comandos para guardar y restaurar los permisos de los archivos y directorios en una ubicación determinada:

Guardar

```
find /path/to/ ! -type l -exec stat --format="%a %n" "{}" \; > chmod.txt
```

Restaurar

```
while read LINE; do PERMS=${LINE%% *}; FILE=${LINE#* }; chmod $PERMS "$FILE"; done < chmod.txt
```

También se puede comprimir el archivo de texto resultante, y usar zcat luego.

Solo eso. Saludos  :Smile: 

EDIT: Corrección, gracias ekz!Last edited by i92guboj on Sun Mar 22, 2009 1:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Buenísimo, espero no necesitarlo nunca, o encontrarlo si alguna vez me hace falta  :Very Happy: 

(Es que administrando mis bookmarks soy muy desordenado)

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Buenísimo, espero no necesitarlo nunca, o encontrarlo si alguna vez me hace falta 
> 
> (Es que administrando mis bookmarks soy muy desordenado)
> 
> Salud!

 

Lo mejor de esto es que se puede colocar en un script de cron, así tendremos un backup si alguna vez nos hace falta. Comprimido con (incluso en gzip) no creo que ocupe más de unos 100kb o poco más. 

Alguien en otro foro lo ha corregido con un ! -type l, que evita registrar symlinks (lo cual podría traer problemas más tarde). Así que corrijo el post de arriba también.

----------

## ekz

Perfecto, guardé un backup de todo mi sistema   :Twisted Evil:  . Un sólo detalle i92, en el primer post omitiste un signo menos antes del parámetro type, como mencionas en el 3er post.

Mi backup (de todo /) pesó ~40 megas, pero al comprimirlo quedó de 8 megas, lo que no es nada comparado con lo que te puede servir a futuro.

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Perfecto, guardé un backup de todo mi sistema   . Un sólo detalle i92, en el primer post omitiste un signo menos antes del parámetro type, como mencionas en el 3er post.
> 
> 

 

Cierto, gracias por la correción, lo he cambiado en el primer post también  :Smile: 

----------

